# wie einen nicht scsi + usb scanner installieren?



## 4nd3rl (12. Mai 2002)

hallo leute, 
wie bringe ich einen scanner zum laufen, der nicht über scsi, bzw. usb angeschlossen ist???

danke

andy


----------



## 4nd3rl (14. Mai 2002)

gut wenns keiner weiss, oder keiner will, dann beantworte ich das jetzt für die, die evtl. das selbe prob haben:

linux unterstützt keine parallelportscanner... *schnief*

p.s. nix für ungut...aber was ist mit den alten linuxhasen hier? die schwierigen fragen werden alle beantwortet und die newb-fragen bleiben auf der strecke... nur pros unterwegs hier ;((  ?

mphg andy


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Mai 2002)

Naja, zu Linux sag ich nur: GEHT NICHT, GIBTS NICHT!

Hier ein Link mit Infos zu Parallel Ports unter Linux: http://www.torque.net/linux-pp.html
und gleich noch ein Link mit Infos über Parallel Port >Scanner unter Linux: http://www.buzzard.org.uk/jonathan/scanners.html
Dann noch das Scanner Proggy für Linux: http://www.mostang.com/sane/

Hoffe jetzt kommst Du weiter!

P.S.: Da fällt mir noch was ein: Auf alles haben wir auch keine Antwort, versuchen aber zu helfen. Da mach ich auch mal selbstständig recherchen obwohl es geschickter wäre wenn die Leute die Recherchen selbst machen würden. Eine gute Anlaufstation ist http://www.google.de Da findet man eigentlich immer was!


----------



## 4nd3rl (17. Mai 2002)

vielen lieben dank digi


----------

